# Incra IBox Issue



## jobewan (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

I just picked up an Icra IBox jig because the cabinet I am making (to hoold shop tools) calls for box joints on the main carcass and the drawers. I realize I could have easily made a jig, but I want to get this cabinet made and get my shop together first, and its always good to get a new tool.

Here is the problem. Out of the box I noticed that the silver and red knobs used to adjust the finger key mechanism were stiff - OK it s new, but I had to turn them hard, and I had to constantly back off the silver knob to be able to turn the red knob. This is contrary to what the instructions say. I do have the lock knob open ion the top of the jig, I have centered the allen screw in the slot (the "home" position), and nothing appears to be in the way . It almost feels like it is cross threaded or somehow out of whack in the screw mechanism.

Has anyone used this jig (I know there are a bunch of guys out there that have one…) and if so, how hard is it to turn those knobs? I am really struggling, and I have huge strong hands.

Let me know. I really appreciate any feedback.

Joe


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

I would call incra. I have none of those issues.


----------



## jobewan (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Luthierman - I figured it out. Light dawns on Marblehead… (old Beantown guy)...

I was focusing on the front of the jig and in the back the safety guard was set incorrectly and was impeding the travel of the mechanism. All bettah now. Now I just need to get my sizes worked out (the plan calls for 1/2 inch wide fingers in 3/4 stock) so I just have a bit of playing to do.

What kind of guitars do you make? I am a lifelong player - have an obscene number of guitars. Mostly electric, but I have a couple of Collings acoustics, one in Koa with an Adi top. Simply stunning jumbo. Collings makes fine guitars.

Thanks All - off to make a fair amount of sawdust I hope!

Joe


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

I too, have an obscene amount of guitars. I build acoustic steel string as well as classical. I have built several open back banjos as well. I haven't done it in a while. My regular job eats most of my time. Though I posses the skills to do it professionally, I wouldn't really want to. I like it at the pace that I do it. My day job allows loads of wood working so I get to stay fairly content and happy most of the time. For now, I do the occasional commission, but I primarily just build for myself, whether it is some sort of uber-specialized jig or making some top or back and side blanks. I love it in almost any quantity.

My favorite guitar is one of my own creations. Cedar top with ebony back and sides. It has sustain for days. It is basically a 000 size with a bunch of tweaks. I NEVER use a dovetailed joint for the neck. It is always a Spanish heel. People say what if you need to do a neck reset? Well, you cant. Nor will you ever need to. Install a two way truss rod. Done. A dovetail joint has such a high failure rate. I will avoid them like the plague.


----------

